# Cheap .22 pellet gun



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

I heard in a poast some body got a RWS 34 .22 for 125$ i cant find it for less than 215$ even with no scope any help with a good websight with good prices of different .22 pellet gun w/ 800 fps for under 250$ thanks


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

try the quest in 22


----------

